# Hello all, I’m a newbie on here looking for help !



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

It seems that my Long 460 had a short and destroyed my main harness. Can anyone help me find a replacement or steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

D &W farms said:


> It seems that my Long 460 had a short and destroyed my main harness. Can anyone help me find a replacement or steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance



Any idea what year the tractor is?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

D &W farms said:


> It seems that my Long 460 had a short and destroyed my main harness. Can anyone help me find a replacement or steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance


Welcome to the forum. You may find something in our manuals section, link below.








Search results for query: Long 460







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is this what you are needing?










Wiring Harness fits Long 260C 610C 310 360C 445SD 445 360 460 560 310C 610 460SD 510 550 445V 350 TX12601 fits Allis Chalmers 5040


Wiring Harness for Long Tractor(s) 260C, 310, 310C, 350, 360, 360C, 445, 445SD, 445V, 460, 460SD, 510, 550, 560, 610, 610C, Allis Chalmers Tractor(s) 5040. Replaces Long OEM nos TX12601.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Any idea what year the tractor is?


Yes it’s a 1985 diesel 4x4


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Is this what you are needing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it’s the main harness. That’s the dash or gages harness. All the places I’ve googled has been sold out.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

D &W farms said:


> No it’s the main harness. That’s the dash or gages harness. All the places I’ve googled has been sold out.



Call these guys and see if they have any.......











Main Wiring Harness fits Long 460SD 510 360 460 360C TX16749


Main Wiring Harness for Long Tractor(s) 360, 360C, 460, 460SD, 510. Replaces Long OEM nos TX16749.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Call these guys and see if they have any.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already checked unsquidly, thanks but they’re sold out


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. You may find something in our manuals section, link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks pogobill


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

D &W farms said:


> Already checked unsquidly, thanks but they’re sold out



Ok....I am assuming that you checked Steiner's also?


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Ok....I am assuming that you checked Steiner's also?


Yep I tried Steiner’s but the were sold out unfortunate because they had the best price.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure if the information on this old post is correct or not but might see if you can find the Oliver part and see if it will work......









wiring diagram for long 460


Does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for my Long 460 ? I believe a pack rat had a party under my hood. I am about to get the old tractor back to normal but I got a new wiring harness and I would like to find a diagram to put everything back to original.




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

Talked with All-states today and they have several venders they use and nothing, but I did order a fuse block from them.


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Not sure if the information on this old post is correct or not but might see if you can find the Oliver part and see if it will work......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks unsquidly.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I've had good luck with www.brillman.com. They are a Mfg. of harness and have supplied me with quality harnesses utilizing OEM wire colors and connectors. All wires were clearly marked with included diagrams. No affiliation with this company..just a satisfied customer. B.


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> I've had good luck with www.brillman.com. They are a Mfg. of harness and have supplied me with quality harnesses utilizing OEM wire colors and connectors. All wires were clearly marked with included diagrams. No affiliation with this company..just a satisfied customer. B.


Thank you so much BinVa, I’ll give them a call


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

D &W farms said:


> Thank you so much BinVa, I’ll give them a call





D &W farms said:


> Thank you so much BinVa, I’ll give them a call





D &W farms said:


> Thank you so much BinVa, I’ll give them a call


well that was a bust😡


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

D &W farms said:


> well that was a bust😡


Unavailable or do they not know the specs of your tractor!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you tried Agri-services? WWW.wiringharnesses.com


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Unavailable or do they not know the specs of your tractor!


They said they don’t have anything for Long and didn’t offer to make one


BinVa said:


> Have you tried Agri-services? WWW.wiringharnesses.com


no I don’t think I have but I will try them. Thank you BinVa


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

D &W farms said:


> They said they don’t have anything for Long and didn’t offer to make one
> 
> no I don’t think I have but I will try them. Thank you BinVa


Just called and no luck. They said there’s no technical data for the Longs


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Sounds like a DIY project. There should be wiring drawings available online. Unfortunate but at least you caught the problem before it caused other problems or fire. Good luck with your search. B.


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Sounds like a DIY project. There should be wiring drawings available online. Unfortunate but at least you caught the problem before it caused other problems or fire. Good luck with your search. B.


thanks so much for all your help, tips and advice everyone.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. You may find something in our manuals section, link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a wiring diagram on the last page of the manual that BigT added to our Resource Manager.


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> There is a wiring diagram on the last page of the manual that BigT added to our Resource Manager.


I’ll check it out . I have all the parts manuals and there’s one in my books also. I had one tractor dealer that was sold out and on back order. I had him put my name and number on a list.🤞🏻


----------

